# Pump, say hello to my window and the floor below



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 20, 2010)

Or I should say, the handhelp blood meter bit. Stupid thing is playing up, is having issues connecting to the pump on occasion and sometimes doesn't want to switch on AT ALL 

not only that I just checked and found myself at 17.1 AFTER TWO PIECES OF TOAST AT BREAKFAST 

Not what I need today thank you Florence, START BEHAVING!


----------



## tracey w (Aug 20, 2010)

You have to remember its a bluetooth connection Sam. Mine says not connected all the time!

You just press cancel and try again, sometimes takes couple of goes but it will connect.

As for not switching on, I would change the batteries. Had battery problems too, had a couple of batches that didnt last 3 days, all ok now though.


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Like Tracey says, be careful of the bluetooth link as it's rather shakey and can easily be interrupted. Medtronic tried Bluetooth but found that a radio signal was better. Perhaps you could forgo using the Bluetooth link and put in the dose via the pump? You could still use the meter though I believe.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 20, 2010)

tracey w said:


> You have to remember its a bluetooth connection Sam. Mine says not connected all the time!
> 
> You just press cancel and try again, sometimes takes couple of goes but it will connect.
> 
> As for not switching on, I would change the batteries. Had battery problems too, had a couple of batches that didnt last 3 days, all ok now though.



whether it's a bluetooth connection or not, it shouldn't take nigh on 15 minutes to get it to connect, as you can imagine it's starting to irritate me a bit.

I've just spoken the not switching on issues with my nurse and it's actually that the batterie connectors in the back are super loose and the batteries are rattling around in there. Not good. It happens at least once a day which is irritating and has almost resulted in me throwing the blummin thing against the wall  

Funny thing too being, when I was 17.1 or whatever earlier, I went to tell it to correct - it told me i had no active insulin despite it being connected to the pump and then told me i didn't need a correction. Stupid thing *kicks it*

I'm phoning Roche this afternoon or first thing monday (probs monday now seeing as how i have to pop out and start rushing around ready to get moving, I can last it out a few more days, I'll use stickytape to keep the batteries in place til then), seeing if they can deliver a new one to my new address


----------



## tracey w (Aug 21, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> whether it's a bluetooth connection or not, it shouldn't take nigh on 15 minutes to get it to connect, as you can imagine it's starting to irritate me a bit.
> 
> I've just spoken the not switching on issues with my nurse and it's actually that the batterie connectors in the back are super loose and the batteries are rattling around in there. Not good. It happens at least once a day which is irritating and has almost resulted in me throwing the blummin thing against the wall
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope it gets sorted quickly for you. I have always found them to be efficient when I have had any issues.

Not sure what you mean re the correction situation? Active insulin is not your basal, it is bolus and any correction you may have given recently. You set your active insulin time when setting up the pump but can change it, mine was at 4 hours but i changed it to 4.30.

All i can think is that it worked out your duration time and felt insulin was still active, it wont give you a correction dose if this happens, hope this makes sense?    you can override but just be cautious i have done this a couple of times and then gone hypo.


----------



## tracey w (Aug 21, 2010)

TomH said:


> Like Tracey says, be careful of the bluetooth link as it's rather shakey and can easily be interrupted. Medtronic tried Bluetooth but found that a radio signal was better. Perhaps you could forgo using the Bluetooth link and put in the dose via the pump? You could still use the meter though I believe.



You are absolutely right Tom. In fact i often just use the pump manually otherwise I would forget how to set dual waves manually etc. And if the handset broke I would be a bit stuck.

The handset is great, its more convenient etc, but its not 100% working due to the connection.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dyu know I'm half tempted to stop using the handset altogether, that's how much its annoying me right now - horrible thing.

I'm at the stage now where I'm missing my jabs! Does everyone get that? I'm just a little fed up of the whole thing, more so since my puss episode with my cannula earlier! I'm wondering if its mildly infected or my body hates having teflon needles in for 3 days! Am gonna hget some antisep and try going for 2 days this time


----------



## tracey w (Aug 21, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Dyu know I'm half tempted to stop using the handset altogether, that's how much its annoying me right now - horrible thing.
> 
> I'm at the stage now where I'm missing my jabs! Does everyone get that? I'm just a little fed up of the whole thing, more so since my puss episode with my cannula earlier! I'm wondering if its mildly infected or my body hates having teflon needles in for 3 days! Am gonna hget some antisep and try going for 2 days this time



I wasnt allowed to use the handset for 2 weeks at first. Which i think is a good thing as it gets you used to just using the pump. Like I say i treat the handset a meter first and foremost with the  convenience (when it works) of the handset.

Didnt know about your cannula Sam?  I use tenderlink which do you use? I think you can get cannulas without teflon if they are a problem.

No I have never ever wanted to go back to mdi! nada


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 21, 2010)

I use the flexlinks - I find them sooooo comfortable and easy to use, its just this one went all manky  its calmed down a lot now thankfully!

Meh I'm just having an off couple of days I think! I hated mdi, but love my pump - she's just misbehaving a bit! Stupid florence :/


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like good advice Tracey 

I have never missed MDI!

If you arent getting a long with the handset Sam I would go for the pump. Do you use the Roche support number? They should offer you support with any technical difficulties.

Obviously I have a different model so things are different but my batteries are securely held in place which is very improtant for keeping it splash-proof...is something missing at the back of your pump for it to be rattling around and held in place with sticky tape sounds dreadful???


----------



## bex123 (Aug 23, 2010)

hi sam i had probs with the handset too , it kept happening and caused me loads of probs , roche were not very helpfull and kept on telling me to change the batterys i went through loads , in the end i phoned them up again and they agreed something was wrong and they sent me a new handset  sound like u have the sam prob , i do still get the occasional connection error (have found if u move the test strip pot from the top of the case it helps ,stupid blue tooth bit is at the top of the meter and test strip pot seems to interupt it) get roche to send u a new hand set


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 23, 2010)

I can totally relate to you missing MDI! In my first few weeks I missed it too - just because I was familiar with MDI and knew all the ins and outs, I kind of felt like a rabbit in the headlights with the pump to begin with. I don't want to sound patronising, but you will get there. Try not to panic when things aren't going well - if worst comes to very worst you can check your BS with a normal monitor and inject to bolus until you can speak to your DSN for advice.

Chin up, you're doing great!

Em
x


----------

